# How much does your puppy sleep?



## Kaity

My girl will sleep quite a bit one day, then barely any the next. Curious to see how long and frequently your puppies sleep?


----------



## bigboy

um i don't know hunter sleeps a lot he is very mellow so i really can't say but maybe 10 hours out of the day or so he has his morning after breakfast nap his after lunch nap and his before dinner nap and then his before bed nap.


----------



## Alto

With young puppies you want to enforce timeouts for them to sleep/rest, rather than allowing them to become overtired - some pups are very good at self-regulating, others really need 'mom' to step in & remove pup to crate (expect protests for a couple of minutes followed by zzzzzzzzz).

If you create a schedule & follow it consistently, pup will develop 'nap' times. Keeping her tethered to you or crated when you're not actively playing with her (at this age, even training should be in the form of fun/play) will help set a routine (& you'll be able to control what other people in the house are doing with her re treats, encouraging inappropriate behaviors etc).


----------



## dOg

Yes...
without proper rest, an overtired brat of any species is less than fun!


----------



## Raziel

When I brought my boy home (a little shy of 8 weeks) slept for like 16-20 hrs a day!! He would play for 10-15 min & sleep for 4!!
I called the vet bc I was worried he was sick! lol
Boy, I miss those days....


----------



## elisabeth_00117

From 8 weeks to about 10 weeks Stark would play for a good 15-20 minutes, then sleep for 4-5 hours. He would eat, play again, go out to potty and then sleep. They are babies and it is normal.


----------



## Kaity

thank god it's normal for them to sleep a lot! for the first 2 days, vida would play nonstop. now she sleeps a lot (wish she'd sleep more at night)
when she's not sleeping, shes whining at the door for reasons I cant understand!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

When Stark would head to the door, even if it was just to sit (no whining) it usually meant he was ready to PLAY or go for a walk.

He still does this, except now he will put his ball in my lap, nudge my leg, arm or whatever is in his reach and then go sit by the door and stare at me.. Haha..

If she is whinning by the door it migt mean she has to go potty, even if she doesn't go to the bathroom, I would still reward this behaviour, take her out, praise her when she potties.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I was just going to ask this question because I couldn't find a thread on it. Ziva seems to sleep a lot. It's nice, but worrisome too. I just want to make sure she's healthy. She does get excited and crazy, but it seems like when I'm calm, so is she. She seems to be feeding her moods off the rest of us. That's nice, I hope she stays that way.


----------



## AussieGuy

My 10 week old puppy doesnt sleep enough! I think i have a high maintenance puppy. It would be great to have a sleep in one morning, but he has other plans.


----------



## SunCzarina

Some pups you have to crate them to get them to sleep. Morgan was like that - used to drive me nuts running around all hyper over tired. When Otto was 8 weeks old, I put him on a strict schedule of go to your crate for a nap. At about 3 or 4 months, when it was nap time, he'd just tip over where ever he was and take a nap.


----------



## Unforgiving

Glad I managed to find this. Vader is done playing after like 10 minutes and just plops down and goes to sleep where ever he is


----------



## badbananas

I wondered this as well and even gave the vet a ring! I was so worried. But now realise they were babies. I was also worried about his hips (as you read all the bad!) because he would lay down/sit often while walking. And now realise this is also due to being a baby. 

8-9 weeks he pretty much slept all day when he wasn't eating, playing or pottying (prob like 20 mins all together! Then sleep 3-4). 

10 weeks now, I see a little difference. He will eat, play a but longer, potty then nap! Play maybe 20 mins now. 

I now know when he doesn't sleep as much as usual, he will become more mouthy. I use to wake him up to potty every couple hours but now know not to wake a sleeping puppy! Just immediately take him out wen he wake up =)


----------

